# Bank Loan



## greeny (Apr 29, 2008)

Due to a personality clash and the other person having more clout than me I am being paid to go. I have references and a NoC, they now want my passport to cancel my visa. I am soon going on an already booked holiday and they have said they will cancel my visa, meet me at the airport and return my passport when I am leaving for the holiday. I have an apartment and car here, I am coming back but I am wondering if I will be allowed to leave once my visa is cancelled as I have an outstanding bank loan here. I have some interviews and could possibly have another job by the time the holiday comes around so it wouldnt be a problem but what I want to know is will I be stopped at the airport on account of this loan?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Is the company putting a ban on you, are they aware of your loans? If they want to be really vindictive they can contact the bank that they pay your salary into and tell them, the bank will then take steps to contact you to pay the loan off, if that fails they could bank your security cheque and file a case against you which would mean you'll be stopped at the airport. My advice? If you don't have a ban then talk to the bank, if you do get the fook out of here...


----------



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)

greeny said:


> Due to a personality clash and the other person having more clout than me I am being paid to go. I have references and a NoC, they now want my passport to cancel my visa. I am soon going on an already booked holiday and they have said they will cancel my visa, meet me at the airport and return my passport when I am leaving for the holiday. I have an apartment and car here, I am coming back but I am wondering if I will be allowed to leave once my visa is cancelled as I have an outstanding bank loan here. I have some interviews and could possibly have another job by the time the holiday comes around so it wouldnt be a problem but what I want to know is will I be stopped at the airport on account of this loan?


If you can show a job offer to bank, they may allow you to deffer the intsallments for a period of time. If your company do not inform the bank about cancellation of the visa, and as long as you repay the money every month there wont be any problem.


----------



## greeny (Apr 29, 2008)

I won't have a ban, they are being very good about it all everyone knows its down to one person. They have no problem with my work its just got unbearable. The loan is with a different bank than the one my salary is paid into and I've put enough in there to cover for months, paying it back is not a problem at this stage. I just wondered if once a visa is cancelled that banks had access to this information.
I know how I sound and how it looks  and I sound dodgy but I AM coming back, its a simple holiday but I am aware of how it looks.
Thanks, I'm just going to have to risk it.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

There'll be no risk involved, I just think that forewarned is forearmed and all that.


----------



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

You have nowt to worry about mate, I knwo of people who have flitted the country with outstanding credit card balances and had no address overseas and got away scott free! The airport are not going to pull up a small time crook like yourself... lol joking.. But honestly, the bank have no idea you are unemployed unless you tell them, my advice is keep up your payments keep your head down and you'll be fine, get another job, then once thats done come clean with the banks in case you need further financial aid. Dont open the can of worms keep shtumm!


----------

